# My passenger dropped his gun in my car now what?



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

I get a request from a girl on the west side and when I pull up some gang banger dude gets in my car by himself and this huge gun falls out of his pocket and then he moves over and he sits right behind me and that’s when I said to myself, ok this is the night Im going to die. 

Well, I acted like I didn’t see it and I started driving him to the city and it was the longest ride in my life and I’m wondering what would be the best thing to do when that happens because it was probably the worst ride I’ve had in the entire six years that I’ve been doing this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Well if you want to stop an uber rider dropping a gun, you will need a lyft rider with a gun


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Kodyhead said:


> Well if you want to stop an uber rider dropping a gun, you will need a lyft rider with a gun


Ok that didn’t help at all.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow! Way to keep your cool! You did what you had to do. Any way you can avoid the "west side"?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Perhaps he sat behind you because he didn't want you to memorize what his face looked like, so you wouldn't be able to identify him later...in case you ratted him out or something else happened before/during/after the trip. But yes the hair on the back of my neck stands up when a lone male rider sits directly behind me, gun or not.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm guessing there was no dash cam in this scenario?

And is that a good or bad thing in this situation?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Only you were there, only you had all the details, and body language from the rider. Hard to say what to do without being in your shoes. Your alive to tell about it so I guess you did the right thing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Back in the 90's I had a car with a kill switch installed under the steering wheel. It turned of the fuel pump and if the card was running it would sputter and die. Then it would not restart. It was supposed to be a theft deterrent. Activate it when you get out and if someone steals the car it will start and then die pretty quick.

Your situation makes me wonder if this would be useful in an Uber car. Activate it and apologize to PAX that something is wrong with your car. Cancel trip and move on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Di


SicilianDude said:


> Ok that didn’t help at all.


DIDNT Hurt.

ANYONE FIND A LOST GUN IN THEIR CAR ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I get a request from a girl on the west side and when I pull up some gang banger dude gets in my car by himself and this huge gun falls out of his pocket and then he moves over and he sits right behind me and that’s when I said to myself, ok this is the night Im going to die.
> 
> Well, I acted like I didn’t see it and I started driving him to the city and it was the longest ride in my life and I’m wondering what would be the best thing to do when that happens because it was probably the worst ride I’ve had in the entire six years that I’ve been doing this.


Seems like you're overreacting a bit. I'm sure you've had MANY riders with guns over the last six years, this was just the rare one that was really clumsy and it fell out of his pocket. It doesn't sound like the guy threatened you with it, just dropped it and picked it back up again by mistake. 

The guy grabbed his gun and left at the destination right? So the answer to "now what" is to take a deep breath and realize that not every banger with a gun is out to harm you, and if they were, they would probably pull it out from a hidden position before you had a chance to see it and not clumsily have it fall out of their pocket and then put it back in later.

Unless of course you still have the gun in your possession because he left it in your vehicle and didn't notice it fall out of his pocket... in that case, the now what would be to be a gentleman and return it to him, ideally in a way that doesn't let Uber know he had a gun since that would be deactivation probably for his account. Maybe do a lost item report for something else for that rider and he'll contact you. Or you could probably turn it in at the police station and if it is lost or stolen they have a fair chance of getting it back to the proper owner.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Di
> 
> DIDNT Hurt.
> 
> ANYONE FIND A LOST GUN IN THEIR CAR ?


No lost guns but I did drop off a few college students at a club once and one of the guys dropped his huge knife onto the seat when he got out. I was saying "Sir, your knife!" but he wasn't listening, I was able to get the attention of one of his fellow passengers though who flagged him down to retrieve his knife, and then she proceeded to rail on him "Why do you need to carry a knife!?" I told her, "everyone should have a knife!"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Only you were there, only you had all the details, and body language from the rider. Hard to say what to do without being in your shoes. Your alive to tell about it so I guess you did the right thing.


Just going by what was written, what I would have done would be to strike up an immediate conversation about it to gauge his intention, I'd be like, "Wow that's a nice pistol! Everyone should carry one these days!"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Seems like you're overreacting a bit.


Probably not an over-reaction, being that the OP is from Chicago where good citizens are denied permits to carry weapons, and only the crooks have them. 


Trafficat said:


> be a gentleman and return it to him, ideally in a way that doesn't let Uber know he had a gun since that would be deactivation probably for his account.


Bad idea. Maybe the rider should be deactivated. I have no problem with lawful-carrying citizens being in my vehicle, but I expect them to have the knowledge & capability to handle their firearms in a safe manner. I doubt the rider is lawful & competent. 


Trafficat said:


> Or you could probably turn it in at the police station and if it is lost or stolen they have a fair chance of getting it back to the proper owner.


Better idea. After all, this is Chicago we’re discussing here.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Louisiana is an open carry. So technically any 18 year old can carry a gun…… now what?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gang banger dude with gun. That says it all. He's up to trouble and shouldn't have gotten this gun. I would recommend taking it to the police station. Don't give it back to the gang banger. He might use it against you in the worse case scenario. 

I guess if you do decide to take it to the police station don't bring out the weapon until they understand what's going on.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Gang banger dude with gun. That says it all. He's up to trouble and shouldn't have gotten this gun. I would recommend taking it to the police station. Don't give it back to the gang banger. He might use it against you in the worse case scenario.
> 
> I guess if you do decide to take it to the police station don't bring out the weapon until they understand what's going on.


Nobody left a gun behind to be turned into the police.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was at a party once.
Standing with three other people in a circle talking about something ... I felt something slide down my leg and clatter on the floor in front of me.
It was my favorite carry, a .380 Walther PPK. 

Talk about a conversation stopper. Awkward at the least.
I picked it up, apologized, re-holstered, snapped it down and went on with the convo.

Nobody said a word about it.


.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I was at a party once.
> Standing with three other people in a circle talking about something ... I felt something slide down my leg and clatter on the floor in front of me.
> It was my favorite carry, a .380 Walther PPK.
> 
> ...


Awkward, Mr. Bond.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Nobody said a word about it.


Cuz they were scared pissless just like OP.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Cuz they were scared pissless just like OP.


Nobody screamed or cried ... I think they all knew they were safe.
In the community that I live in, you gotta assume that half the men and all the wimmin are packing.

But, also, in the community in which I live it is generally recognized that one should maintain ultimate control of their weapon, and throwing it on the ground during a polite conversation is frowned upon by most.
It was definitely a fopaux ... worse even than farting in church.


.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Cuz they were scared pissless just like OP.


I doubt it.

There seems to be a societal schism where roughly half the population did not grow up around guns and have been indoctrinated in the idea that they are a manifestation of evil.

The other half of the population sees it for what it is. An inanimate object.

I personally just assume everyone around me might have a gun. That is not scary to me. But then, I have one too.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Nobody screamed or cried ...


Hmm... is that the barometer for a gat appearing inappropriately? Good to know!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Hmm... is that the barometer for a gat appearing inappropriately? Good to know!


It is in MY hood.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Louisiana is an open carry. So technically any 18 year old can carry a gun…… now what?


Many states allow “open carry.” Illinois (where the OP is from) does not however. 
Louisiana law is written to allow 18 year olds to open carry, although federal law supersedes Louisiana’s state law regarding the purchases of handguns which requires that a purchaser of a handgun be 21 years or older. 
Loisiana is also a “shall-issue” state for the purposes is carrying “concealed,” but the minimum age requirement for obtaining a permit is 21.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> *My passenger dropped his gun in my car now what?*


You didn't ALL CAPS this title?

Bigger question is what did rider pay and what was your cut?



SicilianDude said:


> worst ride I’ve had in the entire six years that I’ve been doing this.


Worse than the ride where rider paid $84 and you got $19 ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

gun falls out ok .
Fell out accident . What you should of done . Pull over . Ask them to pick it up and put it away. 
Continue the ride . Who has never dropped there gun ? I dropped mine in a party store trying to get my wallet. 
Gun Tucked into my belt OW No ! Party store worker about shit himself .
I said chill I have cash to pay you lol. All was good to go .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> gun falls out ok .
> Fell out accident . What you should of done . Pull over . Ask them to pick it up and put it away.
> Continue the ride . Who has never dropped there gun ? I dropped mine in a party store trying to get my wallet.
> Gun Tucked into my belt OW No ! Party store worker about shit himself .
> I said chill I have cash to pay you lol. All was good to go .


I dropped an M16 in front of all the drill sgts and assorted officers after a 5 mile forced run in Basic. I was just too sweaty. It slipped right out of my hands. I don't recall how many pushups I had to do, but I've never dropped a weapon since.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Your situation makes me wonder if this would be useful in an Uber car. Activate it and apologize to PAX that something is wrong with your car.


We used to put these into our cabs in the zone days to weasel out of unprofitable trips. You used to stomp on the throttle when the light turned green then hit the switch. The car sputtered and dieseled and coasted to a stop. It did not start again so you kicked out the customer. As soon as he disappeared, you threw back the switch and went on your way.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Wow! Way to keep your cool! You did what you had to do. Any way you can avoid the "west side"?


I always try to but one way or another they push Me in there.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> Perhaps he sat behind you because he didn't want you to memorize what his face looked like, so you wouldn't be able to identify him later...in case you ratted him out or something else happened before/during/after the trip. But yes the hair on the back of my neck stands up when a lone male rider sits directly behind me, gun or not.


Yeah that was pretty bogus and on top of that he was on the phone saying things like: uh huh, I got this, I knows ****** I gotchu and other little bits like he was confirming the kill with someone else lol.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm guessing there was no dash cam in this scenario?
> 
> And is that a good or bad thing in this situation?


I always have a dash cam running except this time it was facing the street not inside the car.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Back in the 90's I had a car with a kill switch installed under the steering wheel. It turned of the fuel pump and if the card was running it would sputter and die. Then it would not restart. It was supposed to be a theft deterrent. Activate it when you get out and if someone steals the car it will start and then die pretty quick.
> 
> Your situation makes me wonder if this would be useful in an Uber car. Activate it and apologize to PAX that something is wrong with your car. Cancel trip and move on.


Wow man that’s the last place I wanna pretend to have car trouble. One time my car was having electrical problems and breaking down over there and I had to keep starting it while I was driving and it was so bad that I was trying to get pulled over by this cop and I cut him off, was doing 30 mph over and driving with no lights on and still the lazy bastards wouldn’t pull me over.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Seems like you're overreacting a bit. I'm sure you've had MANY riders with guns over the last six years, this was just the rare one that was really clumsy and it fell out of his pocket. It doesn't sound like the guy threatened you with it, just dropped it and picked it back up again by mistake.
> 
> The guy grabbed his gun and left at the destination right? So the answer to "now what" is to take a deep breath and realize that not every banger with a gun is out to harm you, and if they were, they would probably pull it out from a hidden position before you had a chance to see it and not clumsily have it fall out of their pocket and then put it back in later.
> 
> Unless of course you still have the gun in your possession because he left it in your vehicle and didn't notice it fall out of his pocket... in that case, the now what would be to be a gentleman and return it to him, ideally in a way that doesn't let Uber know he had a gun since that would be deactivation probably for his account. Maybe do a lost item report for something else for that rider and he'll contact you. Or you could probably turn it in at the police station and if it is lost or stolen they have a fair chance of getting it back to the proper owner.


Actually he turned out to be a pretty cool guy but still a guy getting into your car at 3:30 in the morning and a gun falls out of his pocket and I mean this time it went well but what about next time and what does anyone do in that situation because drivers are getting killed out there so it’s messed up and I don’t have a problem with anyone over there and if I was I wouldn’t be driving around there. I get along with the brothers so that’s not what I’m worried about I’m just worried about the guy who’s trying to move up or something and we still have a lot people pissed off and being in a neighborhood where they have this huge banner right on the corner that says “Black Lives Matter and I Can’t Breath” kinda tells me that there’s still some frustrated peeps hanging around.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Probably not an over-reaction, being that the OP is from Chicago where good citizens are denied permits to carry weapons, and only the crooks have them.
> 
> Bad idea. Maybe the rider should be deactivated. I have no problem with lawful-carrying citizens being in my vehicle, but I expect them to have the knowledge & capability to handle their firearms in a safe manner. I doubt the rider is lawful & competent.
> 
> Better idea. After all, this is Chicago we’re discussing here.


Man this guy looked like he would have fun flushing little babies down the toilet.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Gang banger dude with gun. That says it all. He's up to trouble and shouldn't have gotten this gun. I would recommend taking it to the police station. Don't give it back to the gang banger. He might use it against you in the worse case scenario.
> 
> I guess if you do decide to take it to the police station don't bring out the weapon until they understand what's going on.


I don’t have the gun it fell out of his pocket and he picked it back up again and I pretended like I didn’t see it but I know he saw me looking at it.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I was at a party once.
> Standing with three other people in a circle talking about something ... I felt something slide down my leg and clatter on the floor in front of me.
> It was my favorite carry, a .380 Walther PPK.
> 
> ...


I pointed one at my friends brother whose an mma fighter and I almost got my ass kicked.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think yer crazy.
Nutz.
Certifiable 5150.

To risk your life for a NOTHING POS 'job' like this.
Why not just skateboard on the freeway for kicks?
Subway surf, professionally.

Yup. I know its not politically correct and it may upset some Nancy's and some Karen's out there (there's a difference I am told), but .. come on ... get a real job like selling magazine subscriptions door to door ... you know, something safer that pays better. 

.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I think yer crazy.
> Nutz.
> Certifiable 5150.
> 
> ...


Ok so when you start turning down rides they threaten to deactivate you and it’s a lose lose situation. My wife has cancer and she has two months to live and I need the money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I pointed one at my friends brother whose an mma fighter and I almost got my ass kicked.


Yea. LoL.
My dad was a short squat Irishman who loved to drink, fight and ****. In that order. He'd crawl thru broken glass to get into a fight. 
I never saw a gun in his hand We never had one in our house when I was growing up. BUT, dad was no stranger to handling and using fire arms being a seasoned combat officer.
He told me once that "A really, really bad dude doesn't need a gun. If a real bas ass is within six feet of you and you have a gun on him, he will make you eat that gun. A true bad ass doesn't need a gun."
In the handgun training that I've had I learned that if you point it -- you better damn well use it. The time for talk is over Pull the trigger, again, again ... look. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> Ok so when you start turning down rides they threaten to deactivate you and it’s a lose lose situation. My wife has cancer and she has two months to live and I need the money.


Step one: get thru the next four months.

and, my prayers for you and your wifey.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a gun. It's only a threat if it's drawn on you, or being negligently handled near you. Falling out of a holster/pocket isn't necessarily negligent. Its possibility of firing is basically zero. 

Out of the 16k rides I've done I can guarantee probably several hundred pax had guns or other weapons I didn't know about.

The gun didn't make you uncomfortable, you've definitely driven other carrying passengers before - your knowledge of the gun made you uncomfortable.

Your perception is really you being faced with your naivete. Plenty of people are carrying guns around you all the time, legally and illegally. It doesn't do you any good to worry about these things until circumstances dictate you're faced with a credible threat.

You're surrounded by actual or potential weapons all the time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Null said:


> It's a gun. It's only a threat if it's drawn on you, or being negligently handled near you. Falling out of a holster/pocket isn't necessarily negligent. Its possibility of firing is basically zero.
> 
> Out of the 16k rides I've done I can guarantee probably several hundred pax had guns or other weapons I didn't know about.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I was thinking about this the other day, and actually had an interesting conversation with wifey about ... risk. How much is acceptable, how much can be purchased, or sold, or insured.
Ever been on a two lane highway? A stipe of white paint separating you from oncoming traffic at 65 mph, and you're doing 70. Eight inches separation from a 140 mph head on collision. Eight inches. That's a near miss. 
Over and over and over and ... whats the odds?

How many times a day do we come within inches of death and don't even know it.

We have a well armed society here. Some are good guys, some are bad guys. My recommendation is to arm yourself and those you love. Like a seatbelt, you hope you never need it; but if you do and nothing else will work, it's good to have options.
There are many very easy to conceal and comfortable weapons for women and men.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If I were you, I would start some drama queen thread on UP.


Since I am me, I would do nothing.


Or just kill him depending on my mood.


Now ya know.


Thanks for asking!


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Nobody screamed or cried ... I think they all knew they were safe.
> In the community that I live in, you gotta assume that half the men and all the wimmin are packing.
> 
> But, also, in the community in which I live it is generally recognized that one should maintain ultimate control of their weapon, and throwing it on the ground during a polite conversation is frowned upon by most.
> ...


Farting in church is considered a faux pas?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> I pointed one at my friends brother whose an mma fighter and I almost got my ass kicked.


I trust that you will not EVER again point a firearm (loaded or otherwise) at someone you don't intend to shoot.

This is basic Handgun Safety 101.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

This post bothers me. Why are people so afraid of guns?? You guys watch the news too much if you are afraid of the mere glance of a firearm by anyone not law enforcement.

If that was me, I would of immediately said something along the lines of, "Hi, I noticed you are carrying a firearm and it has fallen from your person. I do not care if you have one but I will have to ask you to please secure it on your person for the duration of the ride. If you are unable to do so, I will have to end the ride for both of our's safety".

I do not care if the person looks to be a law abiding citizen or a gang banger. If you are carrying a firearm, regardless of legally or illegally, secure the god damn thing. Either secure it on your person or secure it in a bag near you and within your control. This is firearms handling 101. I would be more angry at the person for their reckless mismanagement of their firearm then worried about getting shot or robbed.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

And in Oz we get upset if someone spills their latte🤣


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Did Laqueisha tip?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Way to keep your cool, definitely. Avoid that area!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I thought passengers carrying guns was against the rules. This driver needs to be deactivated.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Step one: get thru the next four months.
> 
> and, my prayers for you and your wifey.


Thanks I appreciate that.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

The Jax said:


> This post bothers me. Why are people so afraid of guns?? You guys watch the news too much if you are afraid of the mere glance of a firearm by anyone not law enforcement.
> 
> If that was me, I would of immediately said something along the lines of, "Hi, I noticed you are carrying a firearm and it has fallen from your person. I do not care if you have one but I will have to ask you to please secure it on your person for the duration of the ride. If you are unable to do so, I will have to end the ride for both of our's safety".
> 
> I do not care if the person looks to be a law abiding citizen or a gang banger. If you are carrying a firearm, regardless of legally or illegally, secure the god damn thing. Either secure it on your person or secure it in a bag near you and within your control. This is firearms handling 101. I would be more angry at the person for their reckless mismanagement of their firearm then worried about getting shot or robbed.


Dude, it was like 3am and in the same neighborhood where the last three drivers got murdered and the passenger was a gangster disciple who I guarantee you didn’t have a gun permit so this isn’t your typical 2nd amendment defense.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> Dude, it was like 3am and in the same neighborhood where the last three drivers got murdered and the passenger was a gangster disciple who I guarantee you didn’t have a gun permit so this isn’t your typical 2nd amendment defense.


Well, in that case, I have to figure that you like it.
And if you get assaulted its because you like it.
You want to get your ass beat and car stolen, dontcha?

Otherwise, you wouldn't expose yourself to that danger.
To each his own brother ... I understand, kinda.

It's like women who get beat by their husbands ... over and over and keep going back.


.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hellzbelz said:


> Farting in church is considered a faux pas?


Well, it does mean that you have to sit in your own pew.

(sorry)


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Dude, it was like 3am and in the same neighborhood where the last three drivers got murdered and the passenger was a gangster disciple who I guarantee you didn’t have a gun permit so this isn’t your typical 2nd amendment defense.


Dude get the hell out of here. Whether you are a law abiding citizen or a criminal, neither is going to point their firearm just because. Obviously they were in your car because they had things to do and places to be. Why would they rob you or pull a gun on you? Believe me, criminals who carry illegally don't want to mishandle their firearms either. Mostly also because it is a tool of their trade. You think a criminal wants their firearm going off in your car when they did not intend it to? Yea the person might be a criminal but still is a human being with critical thinking skills. You were not their target, you were their driver. So speak up and tell them to secure their firearm or get the fudge out.

Treat this person the same way their friends would. If they were hanging out in someone's backyard smoking doobies and rolling dice and their firearms falls out and falls on the ground, how do you think that person's friends would react? They would get angry and tell them to secure it. Do not treat them any different.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Null said:


> It's a gun. It's only a threat if it's drawn on you, or being negligently handled near you. Falling out of a holster/pocket isn't necessarily negligent. Its possibility of firing is basically zero.
> 
> Out of the 16k rides I've done I can guarantee probably several hundred pax had guns or other weapons I didn't know about.
> 
> ...


" Falling out of a holster/pocket isn't necessarily negligent. Its possibility of firing is basically zero"

The firearm owner is 100% responsible for the firearm at all times, so if you drop a firearm or your firearm falls from its holster, you have been negligent. Sadly, plenty of firearms will discharge when dropped - even the most modern of firearms.

Here is a video of a Sig Sauer P320 which fires when dropped.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> " Falling out of a holster/pocket isn't necessarily negligent. Its possibility of firing is basically zero"
> 
> The firearm owner is 100% responsible for the firearm at all times, so if you drop a firearm or your firearm falls from its holster, you have been negligent. Sadly, plenty of firearms will discharge when dropped - even the most modern of firearms.
> 
> Here is a video of a Sig Sauer P320 which fires when dropped.


The Sig p320 is a defective design, and is atypical for a firearm in that its fire control group is the frame. It was recalled.

Your typical Glock or 1911 style pistol can be dragged behind a car with a string and not fire.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Null said:


> The Sig p320 is a defective design, and is atypical for a firearm in that its fire control group is the frame. It was recalled.
> 
> Your typical Glock or 1911 style pistol can be dragged behind a car with a string and not fire.


Glock has a safety built right into the trigger, as well as a striker as opposed to an external hammer, if I recall. Nice.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Dude get the hell out of here. Whether you are a law abiding citizen or a criminal, neither is going to point their firearm just because. Obviously they were in your car because they had things to do and places to be. Why would they rob you or pull a gun on you? Believe me, criminals who carry illegally don't want to mishandle their firearms either. Mostly also because it is a tool of their trade. You think a criminal wants their firearm going off in your car when they did not intend it to? Yea the person might be a criminal but still is a human being with critical thinking skills. You were not their target, you were their driver. So speak up and tell them to secure their firearm or get the fudge out.
> 
> Treat this person the same way their friends would. If they were hanging out in someone's backyard smoking doobies and rolling dice and their firearms falls out and falls on the ground, how do you think that person's friends would react? They would get angry and tell them to secure it. Do not treat them any different.


Bro what planet do you live on, “Why would they rob you or pull a gun on you?” Tell that to the three other drivers who got killed.

And Jeffrey Dahlmer wasn’t eating people in apartment 13 either.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Glock has a safety built right into the trigger, as well as a striker as opposed to an external hammer, if I recall. Nice.


The normal Glocks only have passive safeties. Things that deactivate only when finger is depressing the trigger. There are some models that have manual safeties in addition.

The trigger safety jams up against the frame of a finger isn't making the safety flush with the trigger. The glock stops drop fires with a striker block - the firing pin can't move unless the trigger bar deactivates the striker block, after the trigger safety is deactivated. This stops the gun from firing even if the sear fails. 

Hammer guns like 1911s are also drop safe. The rear of the grip has a safety that must be released with a palm. You can drop this gun ON the hammer fully loaded, and the worse that will happen is the hammer will bend/break.

With exception to the P320 which has a known bad design, your modern guns are basically impervious to drop fires.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Bro what planet do you live on, “Why would they rob you or pull a gun on you?” Tell that to the three other drivers who got killed.


Oh I disagree. Criminals have things to do. In this situation, they are not setting the driver up to rob them or steal their car. They are utilizing the driver as a tool. Most reasonable criminals are not going to pull out their firearm and shoot their Uber driver while they are getting a ride just because they did not like their tone. How about, what planet are you from? It sounds to me you have little to no experience working in the hood with derelicts. I do. Most criminals do not want to take a chance jamming themselves up for no reason. This person obviously had some place to be to either visit someone or conduct business. Pointing their firearm at their Uber driver and pulling the trigger would delay that. You seem to stereotype most criminals as to have an anger problem when in fact that just depends on the person. You also seem to stereotype a criminal to just tend to be trigger happy and shoot anyone at anytime for little to no reason. That is also not the case. That is reality.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Most reasonable criminals are not going to pull out their firearm and shoot their Uber driver while they are getting a ride just because they did not like their tone. How about, what planet are you from? It sounds to me you have little to no experience working in the hood with derelicts. I do. Most criminals do not want to take a chance jamming themselves up for no reason. This person obviously had some place to be to either visit someone


You've not spent much time around tweekers .. have you?

I ran into flocks of them on occasion when I was doing foreclosures. I mentioned to a cop once that ''They scare me. I don't know what they're going to do one second to the next.'' Cop nodded and said, "How could you. Hell, THEY don't know what they're going to do one second to the next".

.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

The Jax said:


> Oh I disagree. Criminals have things to do. In this situation, they are not setting the driver up to rob them or steal their car. They are utilizing the driver as a tool. Most reasonable criminals are not going to pull out their firearm and shoot their Uber driver while they are getting a ride just because they did not like their tone. How about, what planet are you from? It sounds to me you have little to no experience working in the hood with derelicts. I do. *Most criminals* do not want to take a chance jamming themselves up for no reason. This person obviously had some place to be to either visit someone or conduct business. Pointing their firearm at their Uber driver and pulling the trigger would delay that. You seem to stereotype most criminals as to have an anger problem when in fact that just depends on the person. You also seem to stereotype a criminal to just tend to be trigger happy and shoot anyone at anytime for little to no reason. That is also not the case. That is reality.


I love how your description is filled with so much logic and reason... and yet most of the world is fueled by emotionally-driven decisions...

Even if most criminals are rational in the way you describe them, it only takes one to ruin your night.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Oh I disagree. Criminals have things to do. In this situation, they are not setting the driver up to rob them or steal their car. They are utilizing the driver as a tool. Most reasonable criminals are not going to pull out their firearm and shoot their Uber driver while they are getting a ride just because they did not like their tone. How about, what planet are you from? It sounds to me you have little to no experience working in the hood with derelicts. I do. Most criminals do not want to take a chance jamming themselves up for no reason. This person obviously had some place to be to either visit someone or conduct business. Pointing their firearm at their Uber driver and pulling the trigger would delay that. You seem to stereotype most criminals as to have an anger problem when in fact that just depends on the person. You also seem to stereotype a criminal to just tend to be trigger happy and shoot anyone at anytime for little to no reason. That is also not the case. That is reality.


Wow man, you need to read the message you sent me with your pastor or your police chief because someone needs to go over a few things you believe. If you’re driving in the hood with those thoughts then your lucks going to run out on you one of these days and I hope it doesn’t but it’s a numbers game. 

What you’re saying is that you don’t believe in random shootings and you better get that out of your head real fast.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> Wow man, you need to read the message you sent me with your pastor or your police chief because someone needs to go over a few things you believe. If you’re driving in the hood with those thoughts then your lucks going to run out on you one of these days and I hope it doesn’t but it’s a numbers game.
> 
> What you’re saying is that you don’t believe in random shootings and you better get that out of your head real fast.


I don't think he's saying that random shootings don't happen. He's just saying that there's a lack of incentive to cause harm to a driver in most cases.

Obviously we've seen things happen on video, or otherwise reported. But if you look at the many millions of rides that occur, very few end in violence. A few million of THOSE rides were given to the criminal element, and many armed criminals have likely entered your car and left with incident many times - you just never knew.

You can't plan your life around the hope of winning the lottery or the fear of getting struck by lightning. The range of possibilities is infinite but range of probable events much smaller. Like you said, it's a numbers game.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> If you’re driving in the hood with those thoughts then your lucks going to run out on you one of these days and I hope it doesn’t but it’s a numbers game.


Just ask @Young Kim 

Let me know if he answers.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Minimize your risk by picking up in the hood as few times as possible. 

Sure, many times nothing will happen to you. The same way you can buy a turd stock and it goes higher for you to sell it for a profit. But sooner or later... you'll get a turd that will just take you to zero.

Minimize your risk as much as possible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

crackedrider said:


> Minimize your risk as much as possible.


Another thing to consider is ... risk vs. return.
In a REAL business, owners and managers do this multiple times a day.

Risk vs. return. In poker it's called "pot odds". Is the amount I have to call, worth the potential win, with the outs that I have to win? 
In ride-share it's called getting smart and realizing that what you are risking is not worth the return ... fold.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Personally, I’d have compared firearm choices with him, perhaps give him pointers on how to avoid dropping it in the future.


----------

